# How did your partner react when you told him?



## ~RedLily~

i told my boyfriend today that i was pregnant and he got really excited. we havent been together for very long so we arent actually that serious. is it weird that i seem to feel more scared about him talking about 'our family' and making plans that the actual pregnancy. i know its good how happy he is about this but im just feeling very overwhelmed.


----------



## soozys1902

lol its taking it time to digest just, give it time and you will too

my partner told me i was pregnant and i freaked out for about 5 mins then we both sat in silence for a good while and now we a re over the moon


----------



## better2gether

My guy was super calm. Probably because I called him at work. lol. But now he is always saying he is excited and stuff.


----------



## Squidge

My OH knew before me, said i'd changed and that he wanted me to test. I did a test the next morning and texted him, he was very pleased :)


----------



## suzanne108

Felt I should give the other side of the story.....and as the babys father isn't my partner anymore its pretty obvious how he reacted! 

His first reaction was "you better get yourself booked in for an abortion" 

As you can see....I didn't get rid of the baby, I got rid of the father (dont worry I don't mean that literally hehe!) 

xxx


----------



## Unicus

this pregnancy was planned so he was really happy... a little shocked as it happened really quickly mind! lol :D

it's a lot to get your head around at the moment. give it time and you'll be fine :) x x x x


----------



## mrsadair

my husband grabbed me and just squeezed me really hard and was so excited, he had this huge smile on his face. and i was standing there crying and trying not to fall over and then he got upset because i was upset and he thought i was unhappy about the pregnancy, but i was just really scared and overwhelmed.


----------



## sabriena

My husband was super happy. He hugged me, huge smile, and tears in his eyes. Every time we talk about the baby he gets a huge smile on his face and is excited for everything we do/say about the little tyke.


----------



## louise1302

erm he was shocked and toddled off to work, he did email me later to apoogise and told me he was over the moon but terrified


----------



## vinnypeanut

We were really happy before so when i found out i was pregnant i thought he'd be quite happy about it even if it took a little time for him to get his head around it.....
But.....

He wasnt!
I also had the "you'd better get rid of it".


----------



## JennTheMomma

DH was very happy, but assumed we were pregnant before I even took a test. We were trying to conceive, so it wasn't a suprise or anything.


----------



## mrsraggle

My hubby went very quiet and I left him to digest it. It took about half a day and then he said in bed "I'm really excited y'know". Since then he's a changed man, he just talks baby all the time he's so excited!! :)


----------



## Pixie81

My husband was really excited and was sitting on the sofa with the children I was looking after at the time and my son. He was grinning, but didn't get up and kiss or cuddle me or anything which would've been nice!

I remember a few years ago I was working on a checkout and a man came through my till with the whole series box set of sex and the city, a massive bunch of flowers, a baby magazine and a huge box of chocolates. He said he'd just found out his wife was pregnant and was SO happy he couldn't stop smiling. I always dreamt it'd be like that for me, but no!! Lol. Not even a kiss.

He did give me a big hug later on. I guess it took a while to sink in. I don't know why. It was a planned pregnancy. What did he think would happen?? LOL.

I do wish he was just a little bit romantic sometimes :-(


----------



## surprisebaby

No reaction at all. He was away from home at the time so only way to contact him was by text. I thought he would call me back. He never contacted me again.....This was almost three months ago.


----------



## Pink_Tinks

he told me i was lying lol.
Even at the 12wk scan he told me he still didnt believe it; silly bugger! 

He's proper doting dad to be now tho, love him to bits


----------



## blackrose

Mine was amazing , he just hugged me and told me he loved me


----------



## toseland13

my partner told me i was straight away, it was too early to do a test when he was saying i was pregnant but a few weeks later i tested and i was, hes psychic lol i think maybe men can just maybe tell?


----------



## chele

I used internet cheapies so DH wouldn't believe me. When I did a first response, I was like you'd better look at this and he said oh yeah there really is something there. I was so scared about having a chemical he didn't really believe it until our 8 week scan when he got emotional


----------



## Jemma_x

My OH was in shock but after it had sunk in he was excited


----------



## amber rose

My boyfriend was in bed when I told him...the first thing he did was hug me and say he loved me and that he'd support me no matter what.


----------



## lillprutten

He said we needed to talk this thru carefully. Then two days later he told me he wanted me to have an abortion.
That's his reaction.
Then he said, either chose me or the baby. And he said there's nothing that will stop us from having a baby in the future but it's not the right time in his life to have a baby.


----------



## Pixie81

lillprutten said:


> He said we needed to talk this thru carefully. Then two days later he told me he wanted me to have an abortion.
> That's his reaction.
> Then he said, either chose me or the baby. And he said there's nothing that will stop us from having a baby in the future but it's not the right time in his life to have a baby.

That's awful! So sorry to hear you had to go through that. I take it you chose the baby? xxxxxx


----------



## lisa79

Men's hard to confiscate the first week we were pregnant and how future changes. It takes time for them to foreclose and then they bloom, you have to share the same experience of pregnancy, since the biological process is not their only after 9 months they really feel the difference, so you may share the same experience


----------



## blackrose

lillprutten said:


> He said we needed to talk this thru carefully. Then two days later he told me he wanted me to have an abortion.
> That's his reaction.
> Then he said, either chose me or the baby. And he said there's nothing that will stop us from having a baby in the future but it's not the right time in his life to have a baby.

That really is an awful thing for him to say


----------



## suzanne108

lillprutten said:


> He said we needed to talk this thru carefully. Then two days later he told me he wanted me to have an abortion.
> That's his reaction.
> Then he said, either chose me or the baby. And he said there's nothing that will stop us from having a baby in the future but it's not the right time in his life to have a baby.

:hugs: 

Never choose a man over a baby. Kick him to the kerb :flower:


----------



## Snowball

Mine didn't really react as I'd had 2 m/c's in the previous months so we wasn't expecting this one to stick. Infact I don't even think he mentioned it until he asked me how far along I was when I was 7 weeks. I just don't think either of us wanted to get our hopes up as that's such a bigger fall to take:(

Luckily though so far we've been proved wrong :D


----------



## bekkie

ours was planned and we had been trying for a couple months, he was downstairs and I yelled "Bobby come here... I don't understand" and he came running upstairs and was staring at me looking dumbfounded with the test in my hand - and he said "are you serious???" and smiled all big and goofy like and I showed it to him and then we ran out to buy another one... which also said yes... and then the next morning when we woke up we went out and bought ANOTHER one.. haha. I was in shock for a while and it didn't really sink in for a few weeks


----------



## i_am_amy

Our pregnancy wasn't planned and we were both in complete shock. I started crying and OH gave me cuddles and kisses and told me that whatever happens he'd be there for me and things would work out!! Looking back on it, he was fantastic!! We're both so excited now :)


----------



## gills8752

We'd been trying for four and a half years, by this point we'd given up and made other plans for our lives. I'd had cramping for a month and was getting pee'd off so did a test as I knew the first thing the doc would say is your pregnant before he looked into it further, so I did a tesco cheapy test at home by myself thinking it'll be negative, when it came out positive I sat on the loo for half an hour staring at it, then cried. Hubby wasn't home for another 2 hours so had to busy myself for 2 hours till he was back.
When he came home I handed him the pee stick, he looked at me strangely until I handed him the instructions then beamed and we sat hugging and crying for half an hour. :cloud9:


----------



## Zeri

My DH didn't believe me at first. Then he went all quiet and moody and anxious-looking. He still is very anxious about the whole thing. I wasn't that surprised because I knew before that we had a lot of uncertainties about having children, even though we had agreed to try.


----------



## Moraine

...nevermind


----------



## lizardbreath

My boyfriend actually was the one who told me i was Pregnant . He went out after work bought a test and Made me Take it . Hes also the one who read the Results . Its weird How men Can tell you . You think you should know if something was different with your Body 

Off Topic But can i ask what a DH and an OH is without sounding Dumb


----------



## Pingu

My partner was working away and couldn't use his mobile. I managed to get a message to him to call me. His first reaction was can you do another test just incase as a baby wasn't planned. The next day I did 5 more tests then he believed me, he was over the moon!


----------

